# My first clutch! *updated*



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

This is all happening so fast! I posted pictures of my two cobalt tincs a couple weeks ago to get sexed and everyone said that they were females. So, I went to AZDR's open house two nights ago in hopes of finding a male. Amanda didn't have one, but one of here customers did. I purchased it from him and kept it in a show box over night. The next morning I placed the male cobalt in with my probable female. The male started calling and she would follow him and stroke his back. This morning I looked under the coco hut and found 7 eggs! Since this is the first clutch from these two, are they eggs most likely bad? Do some frogs get it right the first time?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I am not sure about cobalts, but some frogs get it down the first time. But some frogs it takes a few tries to get it right.
You should be able to tell if they are fertile.

Curt.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

There is a chance that you will get good eggs out of the first clutch but, it is not that good of a chance. You will just have to play the waiting game and see if you do get some good eggs. 

I hope you do!

Later,
Brad


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

A lot of it depends on the frogs. My first pair of azureus laid good eggs on the first shot. My second pair has been the complete opposite. They have been laying for about 5 month but nothing good yet so I just seperated them to give them a break and I hope that when I put them back together things change. Just be patient and if they lay bad aggs for a while just keep feeding them and dusting and they'll eventually work out the kinks.


----------



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I'll take the petri dish out in the morning and post some pics.


----------



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

Should I add some water to the petri dish or just mist the eggs daily?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i would add some water


----------



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

Would RO water be fine?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

k8tbaby said:


> Would RO water be fine?


i dont know. i know RO water has virtually no minerals or other things in the water. i use aged tap water. i am sure someone will chime in


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

If you are going to add water add just enough to touch the edge of the eggs, don't submerge them. I usually use aged tap water as well.


----------



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok thanks! How do the eggs look?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, they all look good so far, if some start to look like the are clouded over then seperate them from the other ones, that means that they are molding. Congratulations of your first clutch, looks like all is doing good for you so far also.


Curt.


----------



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

My first clutch seems to be doing good and they laid another clutch yesterday, but this time it was on a leaf.

1st clutch - day 5









2nd clutch - day 2


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Congratulations on the good looking eggs!! 
Josh


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you have good development going in the first clutch.  
Congrats!


----------

